# Solved: visual basic error with word and excel



## moly (Sep 30, 2004)

hi all...

when i start or close word and excel 2003 i get the following error message:

Microsoft Visual Basic
Compile error in hidden module: AutoExec

i press ok and the application works ok...

i tried installing and uninstalling them but still the error is there.. did not work with repair from the office cd as well...

do you have any recommendations on how to get rid of this


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Does any of this apply?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307410


----------



## moly (Sep 30, 2004)

that is exactly it..
i moved the pdfmaker files and all is dandy now....
thanks


----------



## Aximand (Feb 22, 2007)

i'm gettin this problem on one users computer... but they don't have either of the files mentioned in microsofts KB 307410...

still the same with clicking OK it works fine and closes as it should...

but is there any other ways for a fix for this?

AX


----------

